# Required settings in the kernel

## efernandez2

Is there a list of required options that need to be enabled in the kernel regardless which computer it's installed on?  I'd like to be able to reduce all the unecessary options on it that aren't needed and if someday I upgrade or add on to the pc I'll enable it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

efernandez2,

You need all the drivers for your hardware, your filesystems and a few other odds and ends ... its quite a lot actually.

There is no single answer - it varies from user to user and system to sytem.

Try Pappys Seeds to get you off to a good start.

----------

